# مشروع صناعة cnc router مع كامل التصاميم والشروحات



## BilalHmd (2 نوفمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخوتي في الله 
قررت بدأ مشروع لصناعة ماكينة cnc router من مواد متوفرة في السوق اللبناني ان شاء الله. و سأقوم بتحميل جميع الخطوات و التصاميم والصور 
لمن اراد المشاركة والمساعدة
الف شكراً :34:


----------



## touilass (21 ديسمبر 2013)

عفوا 
هل ستقوم بصناعة كارت الدريْفِرْ و الانترفاس


----------



## Nexus (21 ديسمبر 2013)

ممتاز
مع اني رأيت الكثير من المواضيع المشابهه وغير المكتمله بالمنتدى
ولكن أتمنى لموضوعك الكمال
سجلني من المتابعين 
بإنتظار جديدك


----------



## ksmksam (22 ديسمبر 2013)

اذا احتجت اي معلومه انا جاهز


----------



## touilass (24 ديسمبر 2013)

nexus قال:


> ممتاز
> مع اني رأيت الكثير من المواضيع المشابهه وغير المكتمله بالمنتدى
> ولكن أتمنى لموضوعك الكمال
> سجلني من المتابعين
> بإنتظار جديدك


نعم أظن كذلك هذا الموضوع غير مكتمل 
هل لديكم فكرة على الكارت mm2001


----------



## وجد سعود غنايمي (26 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يوفقك وان شاء الله منكون معك خطوة خطوة


----------



## Nexus (26 ديسمبر 2013)

touilass قال:


> نعم أظن كذلك هذا الموضوع غير مكتمل
> هل لديكم فكرة على الكارت mm2001


لا والله اخي لم استخدمه ولكن يوجد له الكثير من الشروحات والتفاصيل في محركات البحث


----------

